# K-9 Killed During Suspect Chase



## blogger10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ado, a 5-year-old German Shepherd, was struck and killed by a vehicle Sunday evening while chasing a carjacking suspect running from officers. Click on the link for the full story. http://www.news10.net/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=53483&provider=top


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP Ado; my heart breaks for his handler; this is just awful

and it happens all too often


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

that is so sad, he was a beautiful dog


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

RIP Ado and thank you for your service. Prayers for Ado's handler in the loss of his partner.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Aww man that is awful. RIP Ado and hugs for your human.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

From one LEO to another, you have my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

From us, too. I really hate it when stuff like this happens, all because of STUPID HUMANS that feel it's their lot in life to break the law.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I have started a tribute page for K9's who have died in the line of duty. If anyone has a link or two they can add, that would be great! Just add it to the blog.

http://www.rileysplace.org/remembering-fallen-k9s-64.html

I'd also like to add a short tribute memorial type poem. If anyone knows of one that's suitable, please PM me with it. If you have the author's name, please include it as I should really credit the author if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

This is so sad. RIP Ado, and thank you for your service.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Seems like the wrong "person" got hit by the car.







Poor thing.







We lose another hero.


----------

